# The Valley Around the World - post the Valley here :)



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Some Valleys from southern India

Ketti Valley










Silent Valley











Shravanthi Valley


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cherrapunjee in eastern India


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images especially Ketti Valley...kay:


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

extreme amazing valley of india.thanks for pict. Very2 like this


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for appreciating the pictures friends.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF Valley Sunset by bobbybuddhai, on Flickr


SF Valley Golden Sunset by bobbybuddhai, on Flickr


SF Valley Evening by bobbybuddhai, on Flickr


Great Colorado Sand Dunes 5873 by [email protected], on Flickr


Valley View, Yosemite National Park by Buck Forester, on Flickr


Untitled by Natalia_NY, on Flickr


Untitled by Natalia_NY, on Flickr


Untitled by Natalia_NY, on Flickr


A Cargo Vessel on the romantic Moselle River by B℮n, on Flickr


Sunrise Landscape of Gyantse by reurinkjan, on Flickr


SanFransisco-129 by GatheredMoments, on Flickr


ColumbiaWetlands1 by JNiddrie, on Flickr


ColumbiaWetlands06 by JNiddrie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Central Valley








http://www.flickr.com/photos/debful/7471064426/


Kasgumah Valley by Qaiser18, on Flickr


Mountains and valley, view south at Festung Hohensalzburg by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Hidden Valley by AlanoudNaif, on Flickr


Hidden Valley by AlanoudNaif, on Flickr


Yellowstone River valley by myindy010, on Flickr


Lamar Valley by myindy010, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Central Valley
> 
> , on Flickr


woooowwwwwwww coool view ,,nice share brother :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!



SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


SHANGRI-LA TRIP by piyaphon, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

breathtaking beauty...:cheers2:


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

so interest look most beautifull nature.thanks for post brothers


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Voici " la Vallée des Yosémites". Les Yosemites ou Uzimati (prononcez YozéMIti) était le nom de la tribu qui vivait dans cette vallée. Mais avant d'arriver ici, il a fallu parcourir quelques 300 km. Je vous propose le chemin en cinq photos. by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL, on Flickr


Mount Bromo, East Java - Indonesia. by Renny Puspita, on Flickr


Mount Bromo, East Java - Indonesia. by Renny Puspita, on Flickr


Mount Bromo, East Java - Indonesia. by Renny Puspita, on Flickr


trekking the volcanic landscape around N'Kob in the Draa Valley of southern Morocco by jitenshaman, on Flickr


MistTrail - Hiking Half Dome Yosemite by Escape Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tasman Valley by palbion, on Flickr


Valley at Cali by radcaddy, on Flickr


Snake River valley by ccarlstead, on Flickr


02 - Day 1 - Squamish River Valley from helicopter by realaworld, on Flickr


acrossthevalley by cn79, on Flickr


Old Cabin in Aplenglow by Julie Vagts, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Blyde River canyon in South Africa


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

The town of Tulbagh in its beautiful valley near Cape Town in South Africa.


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

up tonight


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Armen Zulkarnain Caniago


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

by pak Rinalvi Chaniago


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Armen Zulkarnain Caniago


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Goblin Valley by senhorbaker, on Flickr


Dead Sea by Rob Hogeslag, on Flickr


Val D'Isere by Benjamin Ha//, on Flickr


View over Little Town from Catbells by Ray Wise, on Flickr


Encircled city wall of San Gimignano at dusk by B℮n, on Flickr


Hike down the slabrock for camp by oldmantravels, on Flickr


Hunter Valley Gardens, Cessnock, NSW by crafty1tutu (Ann), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Langdale Valley, The Lake District by views of the world, on Flickr


Colors of spring by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Green wave by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Earth was round even while we didn't know it..)) by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Golden valleys by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Over the mountains and the sea..... by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Rainbow gate.. by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG,strong pictures brother


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredibly beautiful images....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!



Pannonian poplar trees.. by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Endless view by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Somewhere far beyond by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Waking up by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Green velvet by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


Voices of the past by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad to be there,,omg hope will come true


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Earth's Castle by Phil's Pixels, on Flickr


Crowfoot Crown by Phil's Pixels, on Flickr


1981MAY_FamilyYosemite0203_Koda25_0012 by niiicedave, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8161087593/
Jiuzhaigou ("Valley of Nine Villages") National Park is a nature reserve in the north of Sichuan, a province in south western China. 
It is known for its many multi-level waterfalls and colorful lakes, and was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1992.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8161088447/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tsitsikamma National Park, South Africa by Stefano Gambassi, on Flickr


Hiking in Gargantas de Escuaín by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


First snow at La Larri lakes by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Crumnock & Buttermere from Mellbreak by views of the world, on Flickr


Nkora village on Kivu lake, Rwanda by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wish I knew where some of these photos were taken...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Cloudland Canyon, Georgia*


Cloudland Canyon by Ken Blackwell, on Flickr


Cloudland Canyon HIke by zane.hollingsworth, on Flickr


Canyon in Cloudland Canyon State Park 2 by Martin LaBar, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow nice to lost there


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Tibetan – China



















http://www.johntefon.com/johntefons-hunting-series/


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.johntefon.com/johntefons-hunting-series/


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.johntefon.com/johntefons-hunting-series/

Tibetan – China


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guilin – China


















http://www.johntefon.com/johntefons-hunting-series/


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guilin – China



















http://www.johntefon.com/johntefons-hunting-series/


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Guilin – China









http://www.johntefon.com/johntefons-hunting-series/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

GREAT PICS


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

My Valley  - Fish Hoek Valley in Cape Town, South Africa 


Fish Hoek valley by Stanleyace, on Flickr

Between two seas by Dave the F, on Flickr


Misty Morn on Ou Kaapse , looking down the valley to Fish Hoek by psuedoir, on Flickr


Noordhoek Valley by Adriaan's Angles, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Medicine Lake by fuerst, on Flickr


West of Egilsstadir by ystenes, on Flickr


----------

